# Sticky  Dog House Plans



## Bobm

I have a set on jpeg files that are emailable, they are designed to Minnesota Humane society specifications and very detailed.

If anyone on here wants a copy they should pm their email adress to me so I can attach them and send them to you.


----------



## Bobm




----------

